# Really really smelly poo!



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I have heard that Chlorophyll works to deordorize dogs poos! You put it in their water............


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

TOTW has something in it that makes less stinky poos. Mine were on Natural Balance for the last 14 mos. their poo wasn't all that smelly. I just switched to TOTW last weekend, and it smells even less now. !! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I find on raw/home cooked my dogs poo is not very smelly at all, unless I overdo the vegetable - especially green leafy veg. I have learned my lesson, and only add the tiniest amount!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I've noticed the same thing. Poop from a raw-fed dog has very little odor. As for probiotics, my dogs get an ounce of yogurt several times a week. They love it. Don't know that it has anything to do with lack of smell, though.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle's poo not too smelly. Chalk up another benefit to feeding raw. I have recently started probiotics with Swizzle. Whole Dog Daily. Have not been giving it long but I have noticed a dramatic improvement in tear staining.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

What is TOTW?


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I'll have to get the Whole Dog Daily and see if that works. Thanks. Where do you buy it?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha eats California Natural Kangaroo and Red Lentil and her poo doesn't have much smell.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I must confess I haven't a clue were I got it. I think it might have been from an agility site like Clean Run.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

TOTW is Taste of the Wild dog food. Mine eat the Southwest Canyon one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I would try to find refrigerated probiotics. Those are really the only ones I find worth using since probiotics are live organisms, they die off when not refrigerated, making the stuff on the shelf less effective especially if its been there for awhile. Health food stores is where I find mine for myself. I would just get a "people" one and try that at a lower dose. Kennedy doesn't have stinky poop and I feed him raw- prey model raw style - no vegetables or fruits. He had stinkier poop on grain free canned (mix of natures variety, blue buffalo, merrick) and a bit less stinky on Nature's Variety raw bites but still pretty smelly. Right now he is at the least smelly


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Luce's poo stunk to high heaven when I tried her on Merrick Duck formula!! I brought that back pronto!!LOL LOL I have her on a variety of foods, most say that is a no no, but it seems to work. She is on what I call a low grain diet. Some treats with grain, Purina pro plan has grain and grain free Nurisca.

Since she has surgery, she has had a couple of different canned foods mixed with her kibble, still not too stinky. She REALLY likes the canned, I don't want to go that route since it is a lot more expensive then kibble.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Luce. I think you solved the problem for me. Callie eats almost exclusively Merrick Grain free Duck or Chicken, sometimes Beef (mixed with Earthborn wet)! When I think back to when we got her, she was on a diet of 4 Health for about 5 months (that is what the breeder fed, and not the greatest so we switched her) But for that period she was eating that, she didn't smell. I think its time I started phasing out the Merrick and try something else. That must be it.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

SusanG, I like the other Merrick foods- it was the Duck - YUCK!!!! Just try leaving the duck out and see if that solves it. On other foods, Luces poo smell only when I am real close to it - which isn't that often  On the duck I could smell it 10 ft away :faint:


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Duck is Callie's favorite, next she likes chicken and pork and beef. It wasn't always like this. Its been bad about six months. I don't remember it being a problem before that and I would remember since I can now smell it from 10 feet away. I'm going to try probiotics, and if it continues, I'll try switching foods.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

SusanG said:


> What is TOTW?


Taste of the Wild...it's a pretty darn good dog food, especially when comparing price to others of it's type.

*Now* brand makes good supplements, so when I was feeding a pro biotic to my Doberman, the nutritionist I consulted for his liver disease had me buy all his supplements from Now....(best quality)


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Poodlebeguiled. Thanks for the info. I plan to buy TOW next time. I also got some probiotics from the vet. She's been on them for about 4 days and I already notice a difference. The terrible smell is going away! 
Where do you buy NOW products? If I continue on the probiotics I'll probably switch as the vet's were $25 for a month supply.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

SusanG said:


> Poodlebeguiled. Thanks for the info. I plan to buy TOW next time. I also got some probiotics from the vet. She's been on them for about 4 days and I already notice a difference. The terrible smell is going away!
> Where do you buy NOW products? If I continue on the probiotics I'll probably switch as the vet's were $25 for a month supply.


What probiotic was the vet using? I love Proviable DC probiotics. They are expensive from the vet, but I buy on amazon for much cheaper. $33 for 80 capsules.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Millie: The vet gave me Proviable DC also. I'm going to check on line. $33 sounds like a much better price for 80, than $25 for 30! Thanks for the tip. The vet assistant said I only need to give it to her for a month mentioning that she may just have a colon upset. Do you give them year round? I was thinking of keeping her on it.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

SusanG said:


> Millie: The vet gave me Proviable DC also. I'm going to check on line. $33 sounds like a much better price for 80, than $25 for 30! Thanks for the tip. The vet assistant said I only need to give it to her for a month mentioning that she may just have a colon upset. Do you give them year round? I was thinking of keeping her on it.


I don't give it year round to everybody, but I have used it long term (for several months - just because) in the past. Now I give it when I think extra support is necessary - ie recently through Dharma's pregnancy, nursing and for the pups during weaning. Anytime anybody has loose stools, is stressed, etc.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

SusanG said:


> Poodlebeguiled. Thanks for the info. I plan to buy TOW next time. I also got some probiotics from the vet. She's been on them for about 4 days and I already notice a difference. The terrible smell is going away!
> *Where do you buy NOW products? * If I continue on the probiotics I'll probably switch as the vet's were $25 for a month supply.


Online from the company. 

That's good news that you're already noticing a difference. Fantastic!


----------

